# 86 Jetta~ Need Underhood Wiring Diagram, esp. Fan, Charging Circuits



## axe_ace (Jun 21, 2011)

I got this car- '86 Jetta 1.8 CIS no bells or whistles- from my estranged wife in Dallas and am considering making a project car out of it for myself and my 16yr old son, but if so I've definitely got my work cut out for me

It's only be divine providence that she was able to drive the thing from Dallas to here (Bonham, Tx. about 80 miles) as it looks like a coven of drug addicts were turned loose under the hood (as well as inside) 

Anyway, what I'd like to have is a wiring diagram to be sure of where to put the wiring for the cooling fan and the alternator back where it belongs. They have the fan hot-wired with the key switch and I'm not sure how much that switch can take (if it hasn't failed/weakened already).

If anyone has a copy of the wiring diagram for this model it would be very much appreciated, as well as vacuum routing diagram,

Thank you,
Axe_ace


----------



## axe_ace (Jun 21, 2011)

*Needed: 86 Jetta Wiring and Vacuum Diagrams*

I need wiring schematics/pictoral for underhood especially cooling fan circuit, and also vacuum hose routing diagrams. It's a shame the condition of these systems on this old car, but with a little of your help I'm confident this will become a pretty good car again, the engine has had the head replaced and runs quite peppy for 160k miles. I hope to make this a project to fix up with my 16yr old son.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

You need to relax a little and not expect things to happen the instant you post something. Most people here have a life just like you and don't sit around waiting for questions. Wiring diagrams are most times tailored to the model of the car due to things like engine or options installed. What engine is yours, I believe they came with two codes, GX or RD for that year. Does it have A/C? This will effect the coolant fan diagram and vacuum. Any other options which might be important? Not very many vacuum routing diagrams floating around, but in ETKA it is possible to figure it out.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

best $50 you can spend on the car is a bentley servie manual


----------



## axe_ace (Jun 21, 2011)

*Wvwga0166gw176721*



WaterWheels said:


> You need to relax a little and not expect things to happen the instant you post something. Most people here have a life just like you and don't sit around waiting for questions. Wiring diagrams are most times tailored to the model of the car due to things like engine or options installed. What engine is yours, I believe they came with two codes, GX or RD for that year. Does it have A/C? This will effect the coolant fan diagram and vacuum. Any other options which might be important? Not very many vacuum routing diagrams floating around, but in ETKA it is possible to figure it out.


WVWGA0166GW176721 I apologize if that came across impatient- I don't mean too be, and the car in question in a 1986 Volkswagen Jetta, made in West Germany (?) 9/85 1.8l CIS f/i 5-spd w/AC, manual (crank) windows, -I don't know what else to look for, it's dark but tomorrow I'll go outside and look for any emissions label codes on any underhood stickers,
Thank You


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

For that car I only have whats in the Bentley manual. I can copy them but my printer/copy/fax machine does not copy pages from books so easy, or good (clear due to not laying flat). I have the complete factory wiring diagram set for 89and up Golf and Jetta, but I believe the 86 is a little different and it is all in German too. Buying a used Bentley might be a good idea if you need to do a lot of wire fixing. I noticed in another posting you need some other diagrams so the manual might prove a good investment. If you give me an email address and one or two areas you really need help in I guess I can try to get a good copy and convert it to PDF to mail to you, no promises.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

WaterWheels said:


> For that car I only have whats in the Bentley manual. I can copy them but my printer/copy/fax machine does not copy pages from books so easy, or good (clear due to not laying flat). I have the complete factory wiring diagram set for 89and up Golf and Jetta, but I believe the 86 is a little different and it is all in German too. Buying a used Bentley might be a good idea if you need to do a lot of wire fixing. I noticed in another posting you need some other diagrams so the manual might prove a good investment. If you give me an email address and one or two areas you really need help in I guess I can try to get a good copy and convert it to PDF to mail to you, no promises.


86 has a totally different electrical system.. 85-88 used CE1, 89-up used CE2..


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Glegor said:


> 86 has a totally different electrical system.. 85-88 used CE1, 89-up used CE2..


And your point is?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

actually, let me correct myself, since im in your presence, and dont want to mis-inform anyone..

86 came with 2 different wiring systems.. CE1, and PRE-CE1 (basically mk1 wiring)


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Again, that is all fine and dandy, but it still does not answer the question. You quoted something I said to someone and followed it with, " 86 has a totally different electrical system.. 85-88 used CE1, 89-up used CE2.. " Just like your last post that information is just fine if someone were asking for it, but it really is not exactly what was being discussed. So I asked the question, "And your point is?" Were you just trying to find some way of jumping in? Did you just discover this information and thought that here would be a close enough place to show what you've learned? Did you just not understand what was said before and made a slip? Simple question I think, what was the point in posting what you did under a quote from me?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

WaterWheels said:


> Again, that is all fine and dandy, but it still does not answer the question. You quoted something I said to someone and followed it with, " 86 has a totally different electrical system.. 85-88 used CE1, 89-up used CE2.. " Just like your last post that information is just fine if someone were asking for it, but it really is not exactly what was being discussed. So I asked the question, "And your point is?" Were you just trying to find some way of jumping in? Did you just discover this information and thought that here would be a close enough place to show what you've learned? Did you just not understand what was said before and made a slip? Simple question I think, what was the point in posting what you did under a quote from me?


no, i just wanted EVERYONE to know that these cars had 2 different wiring systems.. (anything 87 and older got PRE CE1, and CE1, depending of its country of origin)

you state that you had some 89 diagrams or some shizz, i thought you were going to give him diagrams for the wrong car..

in all actuality, i pay VERY LITTLE attention to your posts. they do have good info most of the time, but i could really care less what you have to say. i can find the same info from someone else with alot less hassle.

half the time i will say something, and not word it JUST RIGHT, then you will sit there, and pick apart what i said, just like you are doing now.. so good job dude, your doing alot to help the poster! :thumbup: :laugh: :screwy: :facepalm:

(alot of your posts are pretty much clear as mud also, or have no significant value also.. there again, why dont you ignore my posts, instead of clutter up vortex with wasted posts?)


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Axe_ace...

if you want an 86 golf wiring diagram, i have the PDF saved still..

pretty sure the wiring is the same from the fuse box forward on jettas and golfs..


----------



## axe_ace (Jun 21, 2011)

*Here's a basic wiring diagram, but one with a better illustration of the connectors would be helpful. i.e. what is the 'pin-out' on the fan switch?*


----------



## axe_ace (Jun 21, 2011)

*86 Jetta Diesel w/ac wrong fuse box for gas, don't know what else*


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

*This is only for Mr. Glegor*

Trust me; I really do try my best to ignore most of what you post.That goes for here and in other forums I look through too. As time paste I have come to know and understand that you have a hard time with being questioned or corrected by people. Call it thin skinned or sensible, it does not matter, you become hurt or defensive the very second anyone does not agree with what you say. Looking back though I have to say you are much more offensive or maybe even crass then myself or most others here. Problem is that if you say something in a thread which I also have an intrest in then anything said is fair game in my opinion. That goes for things in other strings which I just find myself needing to make a response or comment about, this is an open forum. I do not go out of my way, would take up to much time anyway, looking for things you post which I can harass you on. When I make a comment or respond to a post, it makes no difference who it is and I do not favor one over the other. I ask my questions or make my corrections or statements without looking to see who I’m speaking with. And for sure I’m not seeking “Glegor” out as my victim when I can. Would you feel better if I was to praise you for posting something correct or informational? Is that your thing, to have people place you up on a pedestal or think of you as Mr. VW or Mr. Cool or something like that? Would doing that help in any way to stop this childish “You always pick on me . . . I’m going to ignore you” tantrum you seem to end up posting to often. Were you by any chance a straight A top of your class student throughout your school years? If not I would think that teachers might have had to correct you on things from time to time. Must have been hard for them, and the rest of the class, if this is the same attitude you had in the classroom. 

Here’s my take on things. If you are going to quote something someone says and follow it with a response, why not have it relate to or explain why you quoted them. It is really just common courtesy or kind of fair play depending on the comment being made. It also goes a long way in avoiding confussion or conflict too. That’s what I wanted from you by asking what your point was, was it not? I mean how exactly would you take it if I quoted you saying “The sky is light blue” and below the quote I wrote “But at night it is black” when the original topic had to do with the color of the sky during a sunny day? I for one would hope you or someone else would question my actions. I have always invited people, you more than once, to please question anything I’ve ever said if it seems wrong. That’s how discussions work and become educational too. If you ever do follow your own words and just ignore me, really I would not mind, then this was just a waste of my time (and fingers) I guess. If on the other hand you still plan to respond to my comments now and in the future, yes I’m sorry I will keep making them as I see fit, at least get a grip on yourself and be adult about it..


----------



## beatle_bomber (Oct 29, 2014)

*86 golf wiring diagrams*



Glegor said:


> Axe_ace...
> 
> if you want an 86 golf wiring diagram, i have the PDF saved still..
> 
> pretty sure the wiring is the same from the fuse box forward on jettas and golfs..


If you still have these diagrams I'd love the ignition one!


----------

